# What ear cleaner do you use?



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly keeps getting very dirty ears. She recently got a very sore inner ear and had to have her second lot or ear drops from the vets. I clean her ears daily with wet cotton wool but this doesn't seem to be enough. (The ear that has had the course of drops is much cleaner now but the other ear is frequently building up with gunk). 
We are going on holiday next week and leaving Lolly with friends. I'm concerned that they might not clean her ears frequently enough to prevent another infection so was wondering if anyone can recommend an ear cleaner to help stop the build up of muck. I've seen this one available from my local pet superstore. I probably won't have time to order anything online so looking for something I can buy from a shop.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just found this one as well.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh this one says it kills ear mites! I like the sound of that.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Janet 

My vet recommended an ear cleaner to me its called CleanAural ...It works well and I am happy with it


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Janet
> 
> My vet recommended an ear cleaner to me its called CleanAural ...It works well and I am happy with it


Looks good but only available online. Could buy some after our hols and just buy something to tide Lolly over.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ummm I would pop to your vets and see what they sell there...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess your vets is local and I am sure they would sell you a good cleaner .. when are you on holiday ?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

silly me .. next week ..  

Have a good time ....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

quistle is the besg i have found.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the sound advice Jo Jo. Just dropped into the vets and they sold me some CleanAural. The nurse also had a quick look inside her ear too so I'm feeling reasured she will be fine while we are away.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news .. pleased I could help .. a little bit xxxx

Now enjoy your holiday and relax about Lolly, and have a nice cuppa around Julie's getting your nails done  xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

hmmn not sure it will be too relaxing with two mad 'poos charging round the place! Millie is such a layed back puppy when Lolly isn't around! But they love each other soooo much that they play a bit too enthusiastically at times!!!!! lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I should be there.. I would be on the floor playing with the puppies though.. oh and i can make great tea ha ha ha... get a pic of you and Julie with your Poos  ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Brill news .. pleased I could help .. a little bit xxxx
> 
> Now enjoy your holiday and relax about Lolly, and have a nice cuppa around Julie's getting your nails done  xxx


Haha, how do you know she's coming round to me 
You must be psychic  You can come too, and keep me supplied with lovely tea, whilst I'm working


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks ladies .. I feel part of your girly get together now xxx I hope those puppies behave and the nails look good too ... I have no nails .. I have dog owner hands yuk yuk not very glam at all ...


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

We were 'given' this by our vet. Seems to work well at loosening the dirt.

http://www.vetpharmacy.co.uk/dogs-e...eanaural-ear-cleaner-for-dogs-50ml-pd-55.html


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> We were 'given' this by our vet. Seems to work well t loosening the dirt.
> 
> http://www.vetpharmacy.co.uk/dogs-e...eanaural-ear-cleaner-for-dogs-50ml-pd-55.html


Yes Paul - that's what I got from the vet today. thanks


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> Yes Paul - that's what I got from the vet today. thanks


Excellent.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Help - just looking for a good ear cleaner - Claenaural is recommended on this thread, as is Quistle, but I have also seen good reviews of Thornit....which should I go for???


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Well we're just back from a 3 week holiday where we left Lolly with some non dog owning friends. When we left her she was just recovering from an ear infection and had fast forming gunk  I was really worried that my friends might not be able to keep up with and be thorough enough with Lolly's ear cleaning so I got the Cleanlaural from the vet. I'm amazed how clean both Lolly's ears are. I am very impressed with it.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Help - just looking for a good ear cleaner - Claenaural is recommended on this thread, as is Quistle, but I have also seen good reviews of Thornit....which should I go for???


If you want a good ear cleaner either get the Quistel or petnats ( Aromesse) they are the excellent and I have recommended them to lots of people.

Thornit is not a cleaner but a powder that is good at getting rid of ear mites and as a protection against them and also can be used on paws. It is very soothing too so is good if ear is irritated and if dog hates ear drops.


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

My vet recommended that we use a hair scrunchie at certain times of the day to hold Rio's ears up and let them 'breathe' as a way to prevent ear infections. It didn't work for us as the scrunchie kept falling out and being eaten by Rio but it might be worth a try if your dog is suffering ear infections.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

natbar said:


> My vet recommended that we use a hair scrunchie at certain times of the day to hold Rio's ears up and let them 'breathe' as a way to prevent ear infections. It didn't work for us as the scrunchie kept falling out and being eaten by Rio but it might be worth a try if your dog is suffering ear infections.


Ha ha my vet said the same- I would be amazed to find any cockapoo that would keep them in.

The best thing is to have ears plucked regularly if they are very hairy and use a cleaner every week to 2 weeks to keep clean.

The ear plucking is the best as it allows air to circulate. It's the hair that causes the right breeding ground for bacteria and/or yeast to grow.

Some cockapoos are lucky though and don't have any problems.

Monty my cockapoo suffers with his ears and Milly my Cavapoo doesn't.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks - I did an 'eenie, meanie, minie, mo' (probably spelt wrong!) and went with Quistle.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Thanks - I did an 'eenie, meanie, minie, mo' (probably spelt wrong!) and went with Quistle.


It's Quistel 

Just be careful when you use it as the Venetian Violet in it will stain- so don't do it near anything like your sofa!!

I find it easy to boil a kettle and fill a cup with boiling water and then pop bottle in for about 10 seconds. Give a good shake then use.Have some cotton wool to wipe away excess.

It does have alcohol in it and it can be a bit overpowering but it is excellent stuff.


----------

